# RCA right/left color question



## cazoo

this is a really noob question but i'd like to know if the colors of the RCA jacks are important. is red always designated for the right channel? and is white the left? i ask this because i've been taking a look at some of the DIY amps with RCA inputs and noticed that the color combinations aren't always the same although most tend to be red and white.


----------



## flecom

its generally accepted that red is right, and left can be white or sometimes you see black... although ive seen all sorts of colors on RCA connectors...


----------

